# 19__? BSA 3 Speed



## Bossman (Dec 6, 2019)

I am hoping someone can help me in determining the age of this BSA 3 Speed. It has a BSA 3 speed hub rather than a Sturmey Archer. The serial number is H51706. The chain ring and one remaining pedal have the BSA letters.
Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## 3-speeder (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello. Welcome to the CABE. Nice looking bike. I love those decals. They look like they are in great shape. The bike should clean up nicely. Is that a Brooks saddle?  It may have a date stamp on the underside on it's cantle plate.  Look for a 2 digit year stamp. If original to the bike that might help.


----------



## Scout Evans (Dec 7, 2019)

It's built before 1960, when Raleigh obtained most of the English brands. Your BSA chainwheel attests to that.


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 7, 2019)

I think yours is a circa 1951.

Here is a shot from the 1953 Catalog.

As far as I know, the last year for the BSA 3 speed hub was 55, then the brand was bought by Raleigh in 57.

My 1956 has an M serial number, if they used a typical serial numbering system, H could be 51.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 7, 2019)

Thank you! Yes, I really like the decals. The saddle certainly looks like a Brooks but it has a metal BSA badge on the back. I will have a look for the date underneath.


piercer_99 said:


> I think yours is a circa 1951.
> 
> Here is a shot from the 1953 Catalog.
> 
> ...



That is very helpful! Thank you! It looks like the decals are similar in the catalogue as well.


----------



## Bossman (Dec 7, 2019)

Scout Evans said:


> It's built before 1960, when Raleigh obtained most of the English brands. Your BSA chainwheel attests to that.



Thank you for that!


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 3, 2020)

Try head badge dating- http://www.velobase.com/ListHeadBadges.aspx?Offset=7&GroupBy=brand
I think that bsa had a serial # dating for there hubs as well but not positive
BSA DATING by Steve Griffith
Frame numbers are a notoriously poor guide to BSA dating. They were not sequential and there are no
known company records. However, in the VCC BSA file are the ledgers from Astleys of Oldham (1934
to 70) who were a large volume seller (50 to 120 bikes a year). These provide a useful part of the
jigsaw but it is important to remember we are a long way from having a complete chronological frame
record. The information from Astley ledgers can be summarised as follows:
-Tandems from 1935 to 1940 begin with AD, AE, AT followed by a four or five digit number.
-For 1934 majority of numbers begin with the letter W then a 5-digit letter begins with a 3 or 4.
-For the period 1935 to 39 the letter is WE or WD or H with a 5 or 6-digit number
-For the period 1942 to 1950 there is no letter just a 5 or 6 digit number.
-Beginning in 1951 a letter prefix was re-introduced running A to E.
-Post 1959 the letter becomes a suffix usually 2 letters.
There is no correlation between models and frame number e.g. sequential number may be roadsters or
lightweights

Hope this helps


----------



## Bossman (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for this input! The head badge dating is another piece of the puzzle. According to that page the head badge is from the 1930's. The serial number with the letter H also suggests the 1930's. The image above from the catalog suggests it is from the early 1950's. Based on that image and the decals I think early 1950's is correct but the serial number and head badge are curious.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 13, 2020)

The lugs in the frame recommend the date be in the 30s- 50s also the gear select says early 50s late 30s
For the period 1935 to 39 the letter is WE or WD or H with a 5 or 6-digit number Which your is frame dated to late 30s
Finding things like this is very difficult , i have a 1951 c.w.s - now thats a bugger to find any history on , the only reason i have a date is due to the hub
Good luck!


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 15, 2020)

BSA 3 speed | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

So I sold my last light weight 3 speed at the beginning of the year,  it was a really nice bicycle,  1961 Western Flyer,  built by Raleigh.   Anyway,  I  once again got the itch for a vintage British machine and found this one, picked it up today.  It needs some love and a few missing pieces...




					thecabe.com


----------

